# Melk - Baroque gem and cozy small town (Lower Austria)



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

_Good morning!_

_Let's do a little Melk. _

_First of all I thank everybody for looking in and liking, and thank you so much,_
_*Leon, Eric Offereins *and *El Greco* for your kind comments! _

_Welcome to my thread, *Eric Offereins!*_


*Melk (3)*


_After following Bahnhofstraße a little while, I took a small path to the right_
_which surely not many tourists ever walk. From there I had a nice look into_
_a private garden and a great view towards the Gothic Church ("Mariae Himmelfahrt")_
_and of course the Baroque Monastery Melk._

_







_


_Someone seemed to have no use for his motorbike any more... _

_







_


_In the meanwhile the rosehips have turned yellow._
_Autumn is approaching fast and will turn them into a glowing red..._
_In the background the cupola of the monastery._

_







_


_A few minutes later I reached the Gothic Church..._

_







_


_... and found some nice details on the facade. _

_







_


_Just a few steps from this church we find the Main Place of Melk._
_The modern colourful chairs build the name of the town:_

_







_


_Here someone has created his own private paradise:_

_







_


_In Melk you find the heraldic animal many many times, even on the streets:_

_







_


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

*Melk (4)*


_One of the many nice places to eat in Melk:_

_







_


_The neighbouring building is the Old Post House (2 impressions):_

_







_


_







_


_Facade detail - of course, the post must have a Mercury _

_







_


_The Old Town lies under the shelter of the mighty Monastery._
_(Thinking in terms of another culture, I would say, Melk has a good energy_
_situation, good Feng Shui  )_

_







_


_The Monastery with nice Old Town details (2 impressions):_

_







_


_







_


_A narrow street lead me to this quiet yard:_

_







_


_Next time we will walk to the Danube to get more views from the front side_
_of the Monastery._


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Woow! What a wonderful city, dear Silvia! The monastery is so impressive!


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

_


gratteciel said:



Woow! What a wonderful city, dear Silvia! The monastery is so impressive!

Click to expand...

You are very Kind, dear Roberto!  Thank you for your nice comments!_

_Thank you all for liking!_


*Melk (5)*


_Our way leads from lovely Old Town..._

_







_


_... to the Danube:_

_







_


_







_


_On our way we pass this massive Late Gothic house:_

_







_


_I'm sure you remember the impressive Nibelung Fountain of Tulln? _
_Melk also plays a role in this Nibelung Story, as the description on the_
_Gothic building tells us (one part is in Englisch kay:_

_







_


_This is the original text of the Nibelung song, the lines where "Medelick" is concerned:_

_







_


_View from the old fortification Tower to the Monastery:_

_







_


_I loved to take some looks from this angle:_

_







_


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

The Danube is impressive! The Old Post House look very refined.

Really beautiful updates, Yansa


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

What a stunning set of images, Yansa. You really have developed a very particular, and very individual, style of photography.


----------



## Eduarqui (Jul 31, 2006)

Your photographs have many interesting angles, Silvia, and I'm impressed with a town with nearly 5,000 inhabitants having a so splendid architecture, not so common to see.


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Besides the beautiful pictures, I really like your explanations and comments about each place. Well done, dear Silvia!


----------



## midrise (Feb 17, 2012)

I have been "Melkinized".....thank you, I needed that!!....What a relaxing and genteel little get away.....Very beautifully done, I could almost smell the flowers and feel the warmth of the moment.....Thank you for sharing..:heart:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Really great, very nice updates; well done :cheers:


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

midrise said:


> I have been "Melkinized".....thank you, I needed that!!....What a relaxing and genteel little get away.....Very beautifully done, I could almost smell the flowers and feel the warmth of the moment.....Thank you for sharing..:heart:


:hug:

I thank you all so much for your kind comments!!
Will hopefully have more time for answers and new posts during the weekend or 
next week - and bring you new, interesting pics. New adventure trips are in planning.


----------



## alexander2000 (Aug 6, 2011)

beautiful old town...like your detailed shots.


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

_


General Electric said:



The Danube is impressive! The Old Post House look very refined.

Really beautiful updates, Yansa 

Click to expand...

__Thank you very much, dear GE! _
_I share your opinion about the Old Post House, it's in superb conditions. kay:_

_


openlyJane said:



What a stunning set of images, Yansa. You really have developed a very particular, and very individual, style of photography.

Click to expand...

__Thank you, dear Jane. :hug:_
_Your words are a great joy for me!_

_


Eduarqui said:



Your photographs have many interesting angles, Silvia, and I'm impressed with a town with nearly 5,000 inhabitants having a so splendid architecture, not so common to see.

Click to expand...

__Thank you so much, dear Eduardo! _
_In Austria the monasteries often were centres of knowledge (phantastic libraries), _
_gardening, agriculture, music, arts, and, last but not least, great architecture._
_The whole town or village around a monastery benefited._
_Today Melk of course has good income as touristic magnet, thanks to the _
_world famous monastery. _


_


gratteciel said:



Besides the beautiful pictures, I really like your explanations and comments about each place. Well done, dear Silvia!

Click to expand...

__Thank you, dear Roberto, that's so kind of you! :hug:_



midrise said:


> I have been "Melkinized".....thank you, I needed that!!....What a relaxing and genteel little get away.....Very beautifully done, I could almost smell the flowers and feel the warmth of the moment.....Thank you for sharing..


I want to thank you so much for your kind words, midrise! :hug:
Feel welcome to my thread!


_


christos-greece said:



Really great, very nice updates; well done :cheers:

Click to expand...

__Thank you very much, Christos! 
_

_


alexander2000 said:



beautiful old town...like your detailed shots.

Click to expand...

__Thanks a lot, Alexander! Welcome to my thread! _

_Thanks all for interest and liking!_

_*** _

*Melk (6)*


_The bridge for pedestrians and cyclists over the Danube in Melk:_

_







_


_Two views from near that bridge to the monastery:_

_







_


_No, I wasn't under influence of wine as I took this pic  - it only was a little_
_difficult to place the camera behind the grapes:_

_







_


_Medieval Melk:_

_







_


_Now we enter my favourite street in Melk:_

_







_


_From time to time we can do a look down on the parallel street (Hauptstraße = Main Street),_
_where street musicians give their best:_

_







_


_Here we can see why "my" little fairytale street is called Sternstraße (star lane) _

_







_


_Another look down to Main Street:_

_







_


_By the way: Above Star Lane there is nothing but steep rock and the monastery. _

_Renaissance wall paintings: A couple with... must be wine? _

_







_


_And this must be a captive lion..._

_







_


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

Beautiful & arty shots.


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

_Really _love the image of the bee on the flower.

Do you have a new camera, Yansa? I detect a difference. ( I recall you broke your old one)


----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)

Charming town, excellent photos!


----------



## Eduarqui (Jul 31, 2006)

Melk would be a nice town for me to live... please send all this urban landscape to Brazil


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

The bridge, the bee and the flower... just beautiful. dear Silvia! Great update!


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

Great, charming village!! I only knew Melk due to "Adso of *Melk*", one of the main characters in novel/movie "The name of the rose", by Umberto Ecco.


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

paul62 said:


> Beautiful & arty shots.


Thanks a lot, Paul! 



openlyJane said:


> _Really _love the image of the bee on the flower.
> 
> Do you have a new camera, Yansa? I detect a difference. ( I recall you broke your old one)


Thank you so much, Jane! 
All the Melk pics are made with the Rollei Powerflex 240 HD - which is
broken now, as well as my second camera.
On Monday hopefully I will get a new camera to make a new start!



shik2005 said:


> Charming town, excellent photos!


Thank you very much, Igor! 



Eduarqui said:


> Melk would be a nice town for me to live... please send all this urban landscape to Brazil


I would, if I could, dear Eduardo! 



gratteciel said:


> The bridge, the bee and the flower... just beautiful. dear Silvia! Great update!


Thank you for your kind comment, dear Roberto! 



buho said:


> Great, charming village!! I only knew Melk due to "Adso of *Melk*", one of the main characters in novel/movie "The name of the rose", by Umberto Ecco.


Nice to see you in this thread, buho! 
That's astonishing that you remember that this character, Adso, was from *Melk*! kay:

Thank you all for looking in and liking!


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Wow! Beautiful and colorful! The city and the pictures.


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Benonie said:


> Wow! Beautiful and colorful! The city and the pictures.


Thank you so much, Ben!


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Hi friends, I thought I probably would get my new camera today.
Now it's not sure if I get it this week at all! 
Horrible time without a camera - this never happens to me again.
In the future: 2 cameras, one for steady use, one in case of emergency. 

*


*Melk (7)*


House detail with kind of three-dimensional painting:











Beautiful door and very special bicycle 











Possibilities to eat and drink regional specialities on every corner:











Melk - town of cycling tourists:











Anyone needing a new summer dress? 
In Melk we find everything, from Hippie clothing to Dirndl.











Cruel Renaissance house painting with funny horse 











Taking a rest after having strolled through the small lanes...





















Life is good in Melk 











Painting found in a shop window:











The streets are full of such charming things:











Door detail:











City of connoisseurs


----------



## Eduarqui (Jul 31, 2006)

^^

That bike is astonishing :cheers:

Hope your new camera will bring as happiness for you as surely it will bring happiness for us


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Wonderful photos, dear Silvia.
I loved especially the bike, the clay figures and the paint in the Renaissance house.


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

very beautiful town on your photos and i love this crochet art too kay:




yansa said:


> In the future: 2 cameras, one for steady use, one in case of emergency.


  so hard to choose


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

_


Eduarqui said:



^^

That bike is astonishing :cheers:

Hope your new camera will bring as happiness for you as surely it will bring happiness for us 

Click to expand...

Thank you so much for your kind words, dear Eduardo! 



gratteciel said:



Wonderful photos, dear Silvia.
I loved especially the bike, the clay figures and the paint in the Renaissance house.

Click to expand...

I thank you a lot, dear Roberto! 



Leongname said:



very beautiful town on your photos and i love this crochet art too kay:

Click to expand...

Thank you very much, Leon! 



Leongname said:





Click to expand...

_


Leongname said:


> _so hard to choose_


_
Haha, yes... but better two of them than nothing !! _

_Thank you all for liking!_



*Melk (8)*


_Children's traditional costume_

_







_


_Astonishing view_

_







_


_Gothic and Baroque go well together in Melk:_

_







_


_View from near the Train Station:_

_







_


_The former Melk Train Station was in Moorish style! _
_You can read the English information in the lower part of the picture:_

_







_


_This is how the Train Station looks today:_

_







_


__

_







_


_Behind the Train Station I found something nice: Schoolchildren have painted a wall -_
_here are some impressions:_

_







_


_







_


_







_


_







_


_"Geometry"_

_Shot out of the train..._

_







_


_This is so far all I have from Melk._
_But one day I will return there only for one purpose: To see the Monastery._
_With camera! _


----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)

Enchanting thread! Really, hard to choose....


----------



## Eduarqui (Jul 31, 2006)

Schoolchildren Painting is lovely, a simple way to show how they love Melk and are ready to keep it for the future


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

That really surprising architecture for a austria train station! She look more beautiful than the present station, I think!


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

What a charming town! Great pics again, dear Silvia.


----------



## Xtartrex (Feb 18, 2013)

Never been to that corner of the globe, the pictures displayed here are beautiful, the details you capture and all.


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Xtartrex said:


> Never been to that corner of the globe, the pictures displayed here are beautiful, the details you capture and all.


Thank you for this nice words, Xtartrex, and feel welcome in my thread(s)!


----------



## Koloman (Jan 3, 2017)

Finally, I found time to visit your "Melk-Thread"...I didn´t know what to expect, because I didn´t know anything about Melk (only exception: the wonderful monastery, of course). 
And now I´ve discovered something completely new! What a beautiful, lovely town! And it´s only one hour away from me :lol:

Can´t wait for the summer to come - I will definitely go there to visit Melk!

Thanks a lot for your incredible Pictures!


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Koloman said:


> Finally, I found time to visit your "Melk-Thread"...I didn´t know what to expect, because I didn´t know anything about Melk (only exception: the wonderful monastery, of course).
> And now I´ve discovered something completely new! What a beautiful, lovely town! And it´s only one hour away from me :lol:
> 
> Can´t wait for the summer to come - I will definitely go there to visit Melk!
> ...


I thank you for your nice comment, Koloman! 
You will definitely enjoy Melk, the monastery of course, but also the very
cozy Old Town! You walk on historic ground there, and the description of the
place's history for the visitors is excellent. Every important old building has
it's information panel. kay:


----------

